# Researchers identify an immune cell linked to inflammation and scarring in Graves' ey



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Researchers identify an immune cell linked to inflammation and scarring in Graves' eye disease.

http://www.physorg.com/news182184396.html


----------



## Nova (Nov 12, 2009)

Andros said:


> Researchers identify an immune cell linked to inflammation and scarring in Graves' eye disease.
> 
> http://www.physorg.com/news182184396.html


This is great news. I've seen some patenting sites for antibody therapy talking about the fibrocytes role in GD, tumor creation, asthma, MS, Lupus and other autoimmune disease. Although the focus seems to be on eye disease at this time I have to wonder if an overall reduction in fibrocytes is going to help with myriad symptoms in various AI diseases...one can only hope. The side effects are a bit steep...would be nice if that weren't the case.


----------

